# I Want It...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Services alarm watch B)

It`s the first one I`ve ever seen or even heard of but I`m keeping a lid on the amount of Radium lumed watches I own so I`ll have to pass on it :sadwalk:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Night Nurse Folding Clock

Isn't fate screaming at you? 

Later,

William


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm, didn't spot that one, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> but I`m keeping a lid on the amount of Radium lumed watches I own so I`ll have to pass on it :sadwalk:


Oh come on!... You don't wear that on your wrist! It's a Services, it's a NIGHT NURSE clock!! You've got to get it!! Case it in lead and cement if it makes you feel better!

No one bids on this but Mac! Easy to find where anybody lives these days and kneecaps never heal properly... :vinsent:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Night Nurse Folding Clock
> 
> Isn't fate screaming at you?
> 
> ...


I don`t know why I said it was a watch,either I was tired or am just getting old I suppose ldman: :lol:

I`ll have to ask the seller where he got the info about it being made for use by Night Nurses, if true it would have an extra appeal to me having been one myself for over ten years before I retired 



Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > but I`m keeping a lid on the amount of Radium lumed watches I own so I`ll have to pass on it :sadwalk:
> ...


Anyone know where I could find a radiation suit? :astro: :lol:



> No one bids on this but Mac! Easy to find where anybody lives these days and kneecaps never heal properly... :vinsent:


I know, it does supprise me how there are people out there who still don`t know that *all* "Services" belong to me :blink:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Because you're now so old and confused Mach, as a qualified Dance Teacher with a Professional responsibility to Vulnerable Adults, I've placed a small bid on your behalf ! Should this bid be successful, and you make up your mind you'd really like this piece - - - - - -

a suitable deal may be privately arranged.

P.S. The voices told me to do it :rofl2:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Regox said:


> Hmm, didn't spot that one, thanks for the heads up.


Very sad, just got an email from the seller saying they don't ship to Australia anymore. Good luck mach, and y'know, if you ever think of getting rid of your "Services" collection...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Because you're now so old and confused Mach, as a qualified Dance Teacher with a Professional responsibility to Vulnerable Adults, I've placed a small bid on your behalf ! Should this bid be successful, and you make up your mind you'd really like this piece - - - - - -
> 
> a suitable deal may be privately arranged.
> 
> P.S. The voices told me to do it :rofl2:


Cheeky bugger, I may be old but I`m not as `senior` as some people I could mention  :lol:

I`ve sent a massage to the seller asking them how they came by the information that it was provided to night nurses & was used in both military & civil hospitals.

Hopefully we`ll see if it`s true or just someone`s flight of fancy :wink2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mel said:


> Because you're now so old and confused Mach, as a qualified Dance Teacher with a Professional responsibility to Vulnerable Adults, I've placed a small bid on your behalf ! Should this bid be successful, and you make up your mind you'd really like this piece - - - - - -
> 
> a suitable deal may be privately arranged.
> 
> P.S. The voices told me to do it :rofl2:


Mel, always listen to the voices!

They have, over the years, got me into a deal of trouble, but also many enjoyable situations...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Mach, would you bin the leather case as a matter of principle?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mmmm! Leather case stewed with Marmite and Bovril sauce - - Lovely !


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyone know where I could find a radiation suit? :astro: :lol:


Any supermarket or petrol station will do...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> Mach, would you bin the leather case as a matter of principle?


My oppinon on leather is well known but I wouldn`t throw away a strap (or as in this instance) case just because it was leather, unless, of course it was manky :yucky: or new - when I`d hand it over to one of the forum`s many `eat anything that can`t move fast enough` carnivores :drool: :lol:



mel said:


> Mmmm! Leather case stewed with Marmite and Bovril sauce - - Lovely !


Mel, behave!!







:rofl:



Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I could find a radiation suit? :astro: :lol:
> ...


You Sir,are a very sick man


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well it finally went for Â£27.00 - Services Recall 

Mind you, an identical unbranded model had earlier gone for nearly double - Thiel Vintage travel clock :swoon:

Which just goes to show that collecting products of the Services Watch Company is never going to make me rich :blow:

So it`s just as well that I buys `em cause I likes `em


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...but those 27 quid... were they from you?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> ...but those 27 quid... were they from you?


No, as I said I`m keeping a lid on the amount of Radium dials I own, I don`t want to start glowing in the dark :fear:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Neither 'twas it me (on Mach's behalf)







Went a bit dear I thought for the condirion.

Mach, we're to do a teach-in for old folks at a sheltered complex via the NHS "Wellbeing Service" - - would you like an invite? :rofl2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Neither 'twas it me (on Mach's behalf)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky bugger!!







:

I may be getting on, but I`ve still some way to go to catch the Sequined Avenger ldman: :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No, as I said I`m keeping a lid on the amount of Radium dials I own, I don`t want to start glowing in the dark :fear:


Bha.... just think on the amount of electricity you would be able to save...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > No, as I said I`m keeping a lid on the amount of Radium dials I own, I don`t want to start glowing in the dark :fear:
> ...












:rofl:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------

